# early preg symptoms? or clomid aftermath?!



## BabyDash619

hello...posted a few times on the clomid section but never here...first round of clomid! not sure when i actually ovulated (no +opk) but bloodwork on tues. showed that i did ovulate. cd27 today...i wanted to post my symptoms and see what you girls think! first let me mention that i never ever get af regularly, usually about 4 times a yr. I started af naturally last month by chance (the day after spending $45 on the meds to bring on a period, of course) then took 50mg Clomid days 5-9...no idea when af will come unless i end up with a BFN and take period enducing meds...

okay so the last 2 or 3 days mild cramping in ovaries,headaches, bbs def a little sore to the touch, yesterday mild lower back pain and sore hip sockets (?!) also sore thigh muscles like i had exercised but i hadnt. pretty much gone today. oh and sore on inside of elbow where arm bends, like where you get blood drawn only i had it drawn on the opposite arm. probably not a sign on pregnancy haha but i desperately want it to be! no fatigue or discharge or nausea :(:(:(

sorry this is so long! excited but nervous to be dissapointed. thanks in 
advance for any input. do i have a chance or is it all in my head and/or the clomid even though its been 18 days since my last pill?! eeeek!


----------



## crystal443

Hi,

I found with all my Clomid cycles I had alot of symptoms...however Clomid worked first time with DD and DS but it unfortunatlry didn't work this last time. I had 6 rounds of it and no pregnancy. 

You could def be having pregnancy symptoms :) best of luck!!


----------



## BabyDash619

crystal-thanks for your quick response! so sorry you didnt have any luck wih your last rounds...are you taking a break then going back on clomid? 

also, so awesome to hear you had two first round successes! at least you know it is more than possible for you to concieve, thats a big deal! cant wait till i know that for sure...i feel like i'm broken or something. but sooo thankful that my dr says i ovulated on clomid bc it seems i dont on my own. theres always hope!

good luck :)


----------



## Deputyswife

I had my first round of Clomid 100mg cd 3-7 this cycle too. I've had a ton of pg symptoms Af was due yesterday so I'm now 17dpo and on cd32. I've had cramps and twinges for the last two weeks so that's no help either. But I did have a little pink cm (sorry tmi) today. But no other symptoms she coming. I've also gotten a BFN yesterday, needless to say I'm really confused.....:wacko:

Hopefully in a couple of days we'll both have good answers, :hugs:


----------



## BabyDash619

deputyswife...ahhh good luck to you!! what are your symptoms?


----------



## BabyDash619

oh and p.s. i took a test too, this am even though a. i don't even knw when i O'd just that i did and b. i was trying to wait until the 25th to test....ha yeah right! needless to say BFN.


----------



## Deputyswife

They started with cramping, twinges and pulling in pelvic area. Then extreme fatiuge nausea more cramping and fatigue peeing all the time!!!


----------



## Deputyswife

Oh and sore bbs!!!!!


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Hey fellow Masshole! ;D
I had my first round of clomid last month, and man, did I get a LOT of pregnancy symptoms!! To the point of where I'm almost surprised I didn't has a phantom pregnancy. When I got my BFNs I just shrugged and thought, "the line will show up tomorrow!" I was convinced!
I had sore nipples (usually before AF I get sore bbs, but in the tissue, not the nipples!), even had some discharge for the first time EVER. I had the pulling on my lower right abdomen, exhaustion, a sudden "need" for sweets, serious nausea, etc etc. Then when AF showed up, I had the most PAINFUL cramps of my life. I usually only get a shirt bout or two of cramping on my heaviest day; but this time, OH MY!!! I was doubling over in pain and pausing my sentences, unable to talk from it. 
I know for this month to just CHILL and not look into symptoms too much. I'm going to treat them as medication side effects, and not expect a BFP.


----------



## ebelle

KahluaCupcake said:


> Hey fellow Masshole! ;D
> I had my first round of clomid last month, and man, did I get a LOT of pregnancy symptoms!! To the point of where I'm almost surprised I didn't has a phantom pregnancy. When I got my BFNs I just shrugged and thought, "the line will show up tomorrow!" I was convinced!
> I had sore nipples (usually before AF I get sore bbs, but in the tissue, not the nipples!), even had some discharge for the first time EVER. I had the pulling on my lower right abdomen, exhaustion, a sudden "need" for sweets, serious nausea, etc etc. Then when AF showed up, I had the most PAINFUL cramps of my life. I usually only get a shirt bout or two of cramping on my heaviest day; but this time, OH MY!!! I was doubling over in pain and pausing my sentences, unable to talk from it.
> I know for this month to just CHILL and not look into symptoms too much. I'm going to treat them as medication side effects, and not expect a BFP.

Ohhh dear! I'm on my first round of clomid as well and I got the sore nipples since 3 dpo! I've also been craving sweets and have had pulling in my abdomen. I'm on cd 27 and 12 dpo, AF hasn't showed and I've been POAS every day thinking TODAY will be the day I get my :BFP:. Hearing from your experience, maybe not eh?


----------



## Deputyswife

Dang Clomid That is excatly how I felt!! Down to a tee well all but the sweets but I did want fruit really bad. Yeah this cycle I might do opk but I'm just not sure it stresses me out a little. I don't know I guess I'll see. Yeah I will not be thinking any of these symptoms are from pg signs It's all going to be the Clomid.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

It really had me fooled! And everywhere I looked, nobody warned about this. I was afraid it was just me. 
I'm 3dpo currently and don't have any sympt---side effects yet. 
I suppose it may not affect everyone the same way. But now I wonder if this is just how most people experience PMS. I've never had many symptoms of PMS, nor do I get ovulation symptoms besides CM.


----------



## BabyDash619

Aww kahlua that sucks about your af pain and also that clomid gives pg symptoms, that's so cruel! :( I guess I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up on my first round but that's pretty impossible. Ughhhh why is conceiving so difficult sometimes for ppl that really want it?! maybe (or I should say definitely!) when it finally happens for us it'll be that much more special. Yup.


----------

